# Vote for FreeBSD



## graudeejs (Dec 12, 2010)

> Strictly, FreeBSD is not Linux,  but on Linux New Media you can vote for your Linux distro. FreeBSD is one of them.
> 
> Letâ€™s show the world what the â€œworldâ€™s most favourite operating systemâ€ is/was in 2010 ;-)
> 
> Vote here: Linux New Media Award â€” Favourite Linux Distribution 2010


http://www.linuxnewmedia.com/Products/Events/Linux-New-Media-Award-Favourite-Linux-Distribution-2010

Make FreeBSD popular, vote


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 12, 2010)

One vote from me


----------



## jnbek (Dec 12, 2010)

Done and done!!


----------



## vermaden (Dec 12, 2010)

another +1


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 12, 2010)

As much as I appreciate the social engineering of data mining I also appreciate when it can be defeated.

If you would like to vote without giving out your real email go to this site:

http://www.mailinator.com

Utilize one of the many emails you can use to vote. Don't forget to check the email after the vote is submitted to confirm it went through. In fact if you want you can vote more than once! (I'm sure their statistical department will love that one)

Let them eat spam!


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 12, 2010)

Don't tell me what to do.

_Edit:_


----------



## carlton_draught (Dec 12, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Don't tell me what to do.


Splitter!


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 12, 2010)

When/where do we get the results for this?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 12, 2010)

It says:


> Winners will be announced in Hannover, Germany, in Hall 2 at the CeBIT Open Source event on March 3, 2011, and broadcast via live streaming. Prizes will be presented in seven categories, six of which were determined by the international specialist jury.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 12, 2010)

One vote from me. However, it does irritate me a little that Linux seems to be the representative word for all open source these days.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 12, 2010)

They are just louder than us, that's all


----------



## ckester (Dec 13, 2010)

+1 Vote

I definitely agree that it's irritating when so many people equate open source (and Unix!!!) with Linux.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 13, 2010)

ckester said:
			
		

> +1 Vote
> 
> I definitely agree that it's irritating when so many people equate open source (and Unix!!!) with Linux.



Well 5+ years ago we didn't have _cut and paste_ OSes like ubuntu.

We have a generation of users now that think linux is gnome and bash is the command line. Further they will never truly realize the power of scripting the shell or using a terminal editor.

We seem to have gotten back to the days where the most customizing done is to change the desktop background.

Also they all seem to somehow miss the point of what _free as in beer_ means and somehow find a way to b.itch about it. Seriously a couple years ago there was a lamer at the local pub b1tching about how he didn't like the icons in ubuntu. He went on to explain what the OSS community should do as if it was a complete failure and as if he didn't have any choice to make the difference himself.

Annoyed, I decided to be a d1ck and I suggested he try FreeBSD. I knew well from our conversation that he wouldn't have the patience for such things nor would he even know 'where to start'

He looked up at me confusingly and asked if I just offered him a modern designer date rape drug.

True story =)


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 13, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> . . .
> We seem to have gotten back to the days where the most customizing done is to change the desktop background.



Even reviewers show screen shots, apparently not realizing that almost every aspect of the desktop is just a clickie choice but that it needs to be static for a release. With that level of knowledge from (even mainstream) reviewers I don't think we can blame the average user for not knowing that there is a "look and feel" section in their system settings.



> Also they all seem to somehow miss the point of what _free as in beer_ means and somehow find a way to b.itch about it. . . .



I am active on the Kubuntu Forum and it is amazing how many new posts come in with complaints about what should be done, or what is wrong with the "marketing", or Kubuntu is just not "ready" etc., etc. It gets tiresome to explain that they should make suggestions to developers instead of users, and use the word please. I have a cat with the same attitude towards his food. But I would hope that someone who has evolved to the point where they can make a posting on a forum would be more advanced - apparently not.


----------



## carlton_draught (Dec 13, 2010)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Well 5+ years ago we didn't have _cut and paste_ OSes like ubuntu.
> 
> We have a generation of users now that think linux is gnome and bash is the command line. Further they will never truly realize the power of scripting the shell or using a terminal editor.


To be fair, if you make an OS as easy to install and use as Ubuntu is, the IQ and work ethic threshold necessary to use Linux is lowered (which is the key to increased market or mind share). It doesn't sound very nice, but this does mean that it has attracted users who are so lazy and stupid that all they can or want to do is click some icons. Such a user will never learn what gnome or bash is.

OTOH, the smart and hard working will always dig into the OS more and figure out what it does, if only to scratch a particular itch. Ubuntu attracts them too, because such people also value their time but also value the power available.

I'm very thankful that Ubuntu has came along and made it easier to use the world of FOSS. It's like a gateway OS. I knew probably 8 or so years before I made the switch that I would enjoy Linux/Unix more, once I used it on a day to day basis and found my wings. I could see what could be done with it and I knew myself enough to know how I would take to it. It is far more powerful than Windows. However, Windows is both easy to learn and unlike Linux/Unix enough that it had been very difficult to make the switch.

I will be certainly starting my children off in Linux/Unix, learning some good tools from the beginning (such as editors/vim) so that they aren't handicapped by having to unlearn MS.

Now back to configuring my kernel (deep breath).


----------



## ckester (Dec 13, 2010)

Interesting discussion.

But what are we really saying when we vote for FreeBSD in this poll?  That we don't like the "dumbed down" aspects of many Linux distros?  (Nevermind that most of us are running those same WMs and GUI apps on FreeBSD.)

I sympathize with resistance to the dumbing down, but what I mostly wanted to do with my vote was remind them that OSS and Unix > Linux.

I think there's more to "dumbing down" than an ignorance of what files can be found in /etc and /var, or how to customize the kernel.  But I'll save my arguments in favor of the commandline and shell scripting for some other time.  It's a somewhat involved argument, touching on old-fashioned structured programming, data flow diagrams, and the virtues of static rather than dynamic linking...


----------



## da1 (Dec 17, 2010)

+1 vote


----------



## vigolcom (Dec 25, 2010)

FreeBSD++


----------



## Orum (Dec 25, 2010)

OJ said:
			
		

> One vote from me. However, it does irritate me a little that Linux seems to be the representative word for all open source these days.



Glad I'm not the only one insulted that they consider FreeBSD as a linux distro.


----------



## xibo (Dec 25, 2010)

vigolcom said:
			
		

> FreeBSD++


I '++FreeBSD'-ed it. A consideration of the value of that option BEFORE incrementing it would have resulted in me not voting it as it's not a legitimate option to linux to begin with.

I wonder if I ever heard of tiny core before, but appearently it's a more relevant variant of linux then OpenBSD ( which is a linux too in a setting where FreeBSD's a linux ) to some people.



			
				Orum said:
			
		

> Glad I'm not the only one insulted that they consider FreeBSD as a linux distro.


++


----------



## swirling_vortex (Dec 26, 2010)

Another vote from me.


----------

